# New forum: Teen Scene



## Janice (Jul 19, 2006)

Teen Scene is the latest addition to our forum listing. We hope that our young adult members will enjoy and use this forum to socialize and network with peers about relevant subjects, such as fashion and cosmetics.


----------



## lillady161 (Jul 21, 2006)

*yay!!*

yipee! im 14 and i cant wait to go to the topic!!


----------

